# Stumpjumper year and seatpost size.



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

I picked up another Stumpjumper some time back.I first installed a 26.4mm seatpost which I thought was kind of small for a 90s frame.The seat collar was pinched by the previous owner so I opened it up to accept a 26.8mm post.Isn't the seatpost size usually a 27.2? All the stumpjumpers and rockhoppers I've owned in the past and now use this size.I want to make sure I use the correct size.
I can't tell the year of this Stumpjumper because there's no serial# on the bb shell or left side of the lower seat tube. 
Here's a photo of my 'new' Stumpjumper.


----------



## robinmiller (May 31, 2005)

I think 26.8 is right. My 1993 steel stumpjumper is 26.8, and your picture shows a very similar (identical?) looking frame.

I think 27.2 might be a newer standard, or perhaps more common with aluminum frames.


----------



## loonyOne (Dec 25, 2003)

Taking for granted that no one would identically reproduce a stock paint job, which it is pretty obvious of, and take that it does appear to be scratched, I'd say it is probably a Stumpy. Don't know the vintage, as you stated, but my wife's '93 Rockhopper takes a 26.6 post. Your LBS _should_ have a sizing tool to find out what it really is sized for. Now, I'm no expert of entire model lines, but I really don't remember seeing a color like that anytime _recently. _I'd guess it is somewhere near '93 or earlier. It also appears to accept a 1" steerer...that dates it to at least '93. You seem to find some pretty good gems, regardless of the condition. I wish I lived where that happened often. I did, however, see a pretty old Schwinn the other day. So old that it was chromed at both dropouts and the BB shell. Didn't get a chance to chat the guy into selling though, darn it.


----------



## BrianU (Feb 4, 2004)

*Found a picture of a 92 Stumpjumper.*



loonyOne said:


> Taking for granted that no one would identically reproduce a stock paint job, which it is pretty obvious of, and take that it does appear to be scratched, I'd say it is probably a Stumpy. Don't know the vintage, as you stated, but my wife's '93 Rockhopper takes a 26.6 post. Your LBS _should_ have a sizing tool to find out what it really is sized for. Now, I'm no expert of entire model lines, but I really don't remember seeing a color like that anytime _recently. _I'd guess it is somewhere near '93 or earlier. It also appears to accept a 1" steerer...that dates it to at least '93. You seem to find some pretty good gems, regardless of the condition. I wish I lived where that happened often. I did, however, see a pretty old Schwinn the other day. So old that it was chromed at both dropouts and the BB shell. Didn't get a chance to chat the guy into selling though, darn it.


 Go here and scroll about 2/3s of the way down. This guy has a 1992 Stumpjumper that has the same frame and stem as yours.

http://vintagemtbr.tripod.com/id34.html

Brian


----------



## BrianU (Feb 4, 2004)

*One more thing.*



BrianU said:


> Go here and scroll about 2/3s of the way down. This guy has a 1992 Stumpjumper that has the same frame and stem as yours.
> 
> http://vintagemtbr.tripod.com/id34.html
> 
> Brian


 I have a 1994 Steel Stumpjumper and it has a 26.8 seatpost.

Brian


----------



## loonyOne (Dec 25, 2003)

BrianU said:


> Go here and scroll about 2/3s of the way down. This guy has a 1992 Stumpjumper that has the same frame and stem as yours.
> 
> http://vintagemtbr.tripod.com/id34.html
> 
> Brian


Uhm, Brian, don't know how to tell you this, but the pic in your link (at Built4Speed's website) is Built4Speed's bike...the same one that he posted in this thread. Hmmm, intriguing don't you think.


----------



## BrianU (Feb 4, 2004)

*Go figure.*



loonyOne said:


> Uhm, Brian, don't know how to tell you this, but the pic in your link (at Built4Speed's website) is Built4Speed's bike...the same one that he posted in this thread. Hmmm, intriguing don't you think.


 I just did a quick google search and that was the first site I found that had a picture of an early 90's Stumpjumper. The crank is different on the bike and I did not see his name anywhere on the page, so I did not even imagine that it would be the same bike.

Brian


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*Yep,same bike.Different crank...*

Ha ha. I guess my site is out there after all. Thanks for the help guys.Ok,I checked my bikes out this afternoon,my '83 Stumpy has a 26.4mm post,my '87 Stumpjumper Team has a 26.8mm, My '93 Stumpy had a 26.8mm post,steel frame with a threadless 1" steerer...yeah,that sounds about right.My first five Rockhoppers,starting with a 1989 model, all had 27.2mm posts,including my current ride,which is a 1995 steel frame with a 1" threaded steerer.My '88 Rockcombo has a 26.8mm. I always thought the higher-end bikes use the 27.2mm posts.
Some people collect Yetis and Ritcheys, I collect Stumps and Rockhoppers.I'm a Specialized bimbo.


----------

